# What Bands/Artists Have You Seen Live?



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 19, 2020)

My first ever live band was 1975 Black Sabbath. Since then, i have seen loads. I can't remember dates or years but i can remember venues.
Here goes lol:

Black Sabbath - Hammersmith Odeon
Led Zeppelin - Earls Court - Knebworth (all day job with loads of supports)- Royal Albert Hall
Santana - Earls Court
Status Quo - Hammersmith Odeon Untold Times
Rick Wakeman - Hammersmith Odeon
Yes - Queens Park Rangers Stadium
Meatloaf - Hammersmith Odeon - Bat Out of Hell Tour
Pink Floyd - Knebworth - Dark Side of the Moon Tour (all day job with loads of supports)
Alice Cooper - Earls Court - Welcome to my Nightmare Tour
Kiss - Hammersmith when they where new to the UK
Roxette - Hammersmith Odeon
Aerosmith - Wembley
Bryan Adams/Extreeme - Wembley
Bross - Wembley (went with a girlfriend lol)
Level 42 - All over the UK Untold Times
Genesis - Wembley all day job so loads of supports Invisible Touch Tour
UB40 - Wembley (went with a mate that was really into them. Great concert too)
Erasure - Hammersmith (Ex wife won a radio comp to see them live and meet them backstage)
Billy Idol - Wembley
T'Pau - Hammersmith
Johnney Farnham - Hammersmith - went with sister.
One band i am really gutted i never saw was the original Deep Purple lineup.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 19, 2020)

Impressive list. I’ve seen some true classic bands, like The Stones and P-Funk in a gazillion constellations. But the coolest bands I’ve seen often were younger, eager bands playing in a club. One of the best gigs I ever saw was Interpol, back when they toured their debut album. I’ve also seen Motorpsycho a lot of times, hell of a band. Last year I went to see Kraftwerk, which was awesome.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 19, 2020)

Keith Theodosiou said:


> My first ever live band was 1975 Black Sabbath. Since then, i have seen loads. I can't remember dates or years but i can remember venues.
> Here goes lol:
> 
> Black Sabbath - Hammersmith Odeon
> ...


Also, thanks for explaining Bros. Lol.


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 19, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Also, thanks for explaining Bros. Lol.


I thought i'd best get that in just in case lol


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 19, 2020)

Keith Theodosiou said:


> I thought i'd best get that in just in case lol


You were prolly right about that mate. I was just thinking about your recent epic thread that spawned a ton of psychological analysis.... we should have put “When will I, will I be famous?” by Bros on there as a soundtrack 😂


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 19, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> we should have put “When will I, will I be famous?” by Bros on there as a soundtrack 😂


Er, Maybe not    
My honest opinion, They where actually very good live. Very tight band, knew what they where doing (apart from the songs that is lol)


----------



## d.healey (Jul 19, 2020)

I don't go to see many bands, mainly go to shows, stand-up, orchestras, plays, etc.

Only major ones I remember seeing are Nickleback and Weird Al


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 19, 2020)

d.healey said:


> I don't go to see many bands, mainly go to shows, stand-up, orchestras, plays, etc.
> 
> Only major ones I remember seeing are Nickleback and Weird Al


I have been to 3 orchestral concerts. Two at the Royall Albert Hall with Royal Philharmonic Orchestra and full Choir and once at The Barbican Centre with The London Symphony Orchestra doing a Beethoven night with full Choir. All three concerts just blew me away!


----------



## el-bo (Jul 19, 2020)

Hmmm!!

Not seen a gig for a while, but from those I can remember attending:

New Order
The Mission
Sigue Sigue Sputnik
Throwing Muses
The The
Eric Clapton (Various)
Extreme 
Pat Metheny Group
John McLaughlin
Robert Wyatt
Various BBC Prom concerts

Also, growing up, I saw many classical performances, some opera and a handful of musicals.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 19, 2020)

el-bo said:


> New Order


I saw Peter Hook and his band play both Joy Division albums in 2016. Quality!!


----------



## ceemusic (Jul 19, 2020)

Too many to count.

Starting when I was 10 in 1968 I went to see Hendrix at Cobo Hall in Detroit. Many great ones since; jazz, rock, classical, symphonic, musical theatre & Broadway.


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 19, 2020)

ceemusic said:


> Too many to count.
> 
> Starting when I was 10 in 1968 I went to see Hendrix at Cobo Hall in Detroit. Many great ones since; jazz, rock, classical, symphonic, musical theatre & Broadway.


I was 10 in 68 too, wow that must have been a sight at that age,well any age really lol


----------



## el-bo (Jul 19, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I saw Peter Hook and his band play both Joy Division albums in 2016. Quality!!



Sweet! Might have to track some Youtube stuff to check it out. I always thought Barney had the weakest singing voice of the two, although I only have Hooky’s performance on ‘Movement’ (Still my fav’ of theirs), to go by.

I saw NO at Wembley Arena, around the time of ‘Touched By The Hand Of God’.

Was a huge NO & JD fan during that period. Owned tons of media, including rareties and cassette bootlegs of gigs. These days, I find nd much of New Order’s output hard to enjoy. Joy Division, on the other hand...❤

Aah! Simpler times 😢


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 19, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Sweet! Might have to track some Youtube stuff to check it out. I always thought Barney had the weakest singing voice of the two, although I only have Hooky’s performance on ‘Movement’ (Still my fav’ of theirs), to go by.
> 
> I saw NO at Wembley Arena, around the time of ‘Touched By The Hand Of God’.
> 
> ...


If you get the chance to catch Hooky, do it. His band aced it and his vocals were very Ian Curtis like as a matter of fact. Great vibes all over


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jul 19, 2020)

Years ago (maybe 20), I took a one-week summer class in Traverse City, MI. I got a campsite at Interlochen. It was a campground, across the road from the Interlochen music school. Toward dusk one evening, loud music started up, pervading the air. I realized it was a live concert--Interlochen has them now and then, sometimes big-name performers. After a few moments, I thought, is that Yes? It was. Holy crap. I went to the beach of the small lake at the campground. I felt a bit awkward, as there were several couples and families, but the music was so clear to hear on the beach. I found a spot, reclined on the sand, and took in a Yes concert.

It was damn cool. Instead of going to a concert, a concert found me. For the *record*, I had a couple Yes albums, _Classic Yes_ and _Relayer_.


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 19, 2020)

Dirtgrain said:


> Years ago (maybe 20), I took a one-week summer class in Traverse City, MI. I got a campsite at Interlochen. It was a campground, across the road from the Interlochen music school. Toward dusk one evening, loud music started up, pervading the air. I realized it was a live concert--Interlochen has them now and then, sometimes big-name performers. After a few moments, I thought, is that Yes? It was. Holy crap. I went to the beach of the small lake at the campground. I felt a bit awkward, as there were several couples and families, but the music was so clear to hear on the beach. I found a spot, reclined on the sand, and took in a Yes concert.
> 
> It was damn cool. Instead of going to a concert, a concert found me. For the *record*, I had a couple Yes albums, _Classic Yes_ and _Relayer_.


Wow! how great is that!


----------



## Henu (Jul 19, 2020)

I've seen quite a respectable bunch of metal bands live ranging from Cannibal Corpse to Emperor during the past 25+ years, but the one I always love to brag a bit about is seeing Nirvana live in '92. :D


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jul 19, 2020)

My sister saw Nirvana live at the Blind Pig in Ann Arbor (small venue--just a bar, really), before they made it big. I'm jealous.


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 19, 2020)

There is ONE band i didn't put on my list,there is a reason but, to be fair, it WAS before we all knew so i will list it now, simply because of the support band.
So, my mate was a photographer, he was asked to cover an open air concert in Lea Valley right near where i lived.
The band? Gary Glitter and the Glitter Band.
Well, while the supports where on, we was right at the back of the field in the beer tent (where else lol)
Anyway, suddenly, this new band started playing, i nearlly dropped my pint! ABBA? Here? No WAY!!

I took his camera and put a 300m lens on it to take a look. My god, it looked like them, it sounded like them.
Turns out it was Bjorn Again, the Abba tribute band. They where absolutely amazing live and you shut your eyes and thought it WAS Abba. Wow.

Anyway, Glitter came on and we made our way to the press box at the front.
My God, i was so close to him, i could see half a ton of makeup on his face and all the cracks in the makeup stating to appear lmao.
I will say this though, the music was awesome!


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 19, 2020)

Henu said:


> I've seen quite a respectable bunch of metal bands live ranging from Cannibal Corpse to Emperor during the past 25+ years, but the one I always love to brag a bit about is seeing Nirvana live in '92. :D



Nirvana must have been awesome to see!


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 19, 2020)

I’m 63 I’ve seen too many bands over the years to list but my 1st was the most memorable.
I was 7 years old and I saw the Beatles at Forest Hills Stadium in Queens NY.
My late mom was unusual for her generation she loved the Beatles and Rock in general. So she took herself with the 4 kids to see them,my father just couldn’t understand any of it! lol
I say saw because you couldn’t hear one note or vocal.To this day I’ve never seen the mass hysteria that was Beatlemania!
The Ronettes opened the show,all in all it was mind blowing for a 2nd grader.
The funny thing the next day when I went to school none of my classmates initially believed I saw the Beatles until I brought in the show program booklet and some souvenirs from the concert.

I’ve seen too many great concerts since than but none came close to the excitement and hysteria of seeing the Fab 4.


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 19, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> I’m 63 I’ve seen too many bands over the years to list but my 1st was the most memorable.
> I was 7 years old and I saw the Beatles at Forest Hills Stadium in Queens NY.
> My late mom was unusual for her generation she loved the Beatles and Rock in general. So she took herself with the 4 kids to see them,my father just couldn’t understand any of it! lol
> I say saw because you couldn’t hear one note or vocal.To this day I’ve never seen the mass hysteria that was Beatlemania!
> ...


Experiances like that will never leave you.

The funniest thing for me was when Pink Floyd finished the Dark Side of the Moon Concert, as we all made our way to the cars, walking across the fields, they played 'The loonatics are on the Grass' over the PA system lmao


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 19, 2020)

One of the most memorable live performers I’ve ever seen was Prince.
I saw him 3 times on his LoveSexy tour in a about a week,it was fascinating to see him and his amazing band play sets with different arrangements of different songs the band was so tight stopping on a dime jumping from 1 song to another they were unbelievably talented.
The 3rd night for an encore Prince came back for the final encore and did a few songs solo on the piano and it was to this day simply amazing!


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 19, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> One of the most memorable live performers I’ve ever seen was Prince.
> I saw him 3 times on his LoveSexy tour in a about a week,it was fascinating to see him and his amazing band play sets with different arrangements of different songs the band was so tight stopping on a dime jumping from 1 song to another they were unbelievably talented.
> The 3rd night for an encore Prince came back for the final encore and did a few songs solo on the piano and it was to this day simply amazing!


The best live performance i have EVER seen was Aerosmith. They where absolutly amazing, tight, perfect.
Steve Tylers voice blows you away. Also when i saw Roxette live, Marie Fredriksson's voice made you want to just cry. She had such an amazing voice RIP.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 19, 2020)

I’ve seen some great jazz concerts over the years one of the most memorable was seeing McCoy Tyler play in a small club,The 5 Spot with the Focal Point band,what an amazing band.

Or the joint tour that Zappa and the Mahavishnu Orchestra did together(I saw 4 of those shows)
I also saw Weather Report probably at least a dozen times with various lineups,WOW!

Herbie Hancock with The Headhunters ,simply amazing!

One of the most memorable shows I ever saw was Curtis Mayfield to this day it was one of the most amazing performances I’ve ever seen. The opening act was The Mark Almond Band which had Danny Richmond on drums who was the drummer for Charles Mingus for years,I was only 16 at the time but it was the fist time I saw a GREAT JAZZ DRUMMER live!

Another great show was The George Duke Trio w/ Alphonso Johnson and Chester Thompson,great show and everyone in the fusion scene was at that show.
I was friendly with George at the time so he actually introduced me to Stanley Clark who’s a sweetheart,he gave me referrals and hooked me up with musicians until I moved away from NY for college for about a year.


I only saw Miles 1 time but he and his band were great but it was one of his later fusion bands.I wish I had seen his band with Herbie,Tony,Wayne and Ron..........

It’s a totally different direction but one artist I love that unfortunately I have never seen live is Nine Inch Nails,for me Trent Reznor is one of the most fascinating Artists of the last 25 years.


Like I said earlier,way too many to list but those are a few that I remember fondly.


----------



## davidson (Jul 19, 2020)

Too many to mention, but by far the band I've gone to watch and loved the most is The Prodigy - somewhere over 20 times and sadly, probably never again :(

The first Hans Zimmer gig at the Hammersmith is definitely in my top 3 musical experiences, even though I had the hangover from hell.


----------



## Vik (Jul 19, 2020)

Ignoring classical 'bands', it started with Jan Garbarek, Miles Davis w/Keith Jarrett, Frank Zappa, Jethro Tull, Deep Purple and Led Zeppelin.
Then, in random order:
Pat Metheny
John McLaughlin
Peter Gabriel
Tori Amos
Keith Jarrett solo
Chick Corea
Jon Hassel
Björk
Massive Attack
Portishead
L. Shankar
Ali Akbar Khan
Prefab Sprout
Dalbello
Weather Report
Le Mystère des Voix Bulgares (Bulgarian State Television Female Vocal Choir) and Trio Bulgarka
Bill Frisell
Egberto Gismonti
Fläskkvartetten
Transglobal Underground
Oregon
Djivan Gasparian
...and others.


----------



## Mornats (Jul 19, 2020)

Some of you are making me very jealous.

Pick of the crop from my gig history:

Soundgarden - Faith No More - Guns n Roses (same gig, Use Your Illusion tour 92 ish)
Blur
Beastie Boys (Talib Kwali supporting)
The Buzzcocks (they were supporting Maximo Park)
David Lee Roth
Muse
Sheku Kaneh-Mason (before he did the royal wedding)
I've also had AAA to see Let Loose and Right Said Fred...
And I was walking through Bristol to a gig when I noticed what I described as "some hip-hop band" playing near the harbourside. Turned out to be De La Soul.


----------



## joed (Jul 19, 2020)

Way too many to list but highlights, for me, were Miles Davis, Yes (6x), Genesis, Frank Zappa, Laurie Anderson (3x), King Crimson (3x), and Peter Gabriel (3x).


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 19, 2020)

Mornats said:


> The Buzzcocks


Manchester’s finest. NOW I’m jealous.


----------



## patrick76 (Jul 19, 2020)

Kind of hard to top Hendrix and the Beatles! I'm jealous!

I've seen too many artists to list. I have noticed that I'm not very interested in seeing artists now unless it is at a venue that I know has the potential to sound good. Perhaps I'm just getting old, but unless I'm dying to see a band or perhaps if it is a local independent artist, I don't want to sit in a football stadium listening to the worst shit sound known to man.


----------



## telecode101 (Jul 19, 2020)

..


----------



## tf-drone (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi,

I have not seen that many concerts. Most impressive were SPK (saw them twice in the 80ies), Garbarek-Brüninghaus-Gurtu in the 80ies too, and quite recently Donizetti's 'Norma' and the Sokolov piano recital in Dortmund.


----------



## Stringtree (Jul 19, 2020)

Yes
Pink Floyd
Santana
Bob Mould
Rush
They Might Be Giants
Modest Mouse

Opened for Toad the Wet Sprocket
Spent time at three Grateful Dead shows in the parking lot, never saw the band


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jul 19, 2020)

My first concert should have been Led Zeppelin. I had my ticket. Then John Bonham died...

So my very first concert was YES, with Trevor Horn singing, in Montreal.

- RUSH (twice, "Moving Pictures" and "Grace Under Pressure" tours)
- Scorpions "Blackout" tour, with Richie Blackmore's Rainbow opening
- KISS "Creatures of the Night" tour, with the late Eric Carr on drums
- Anvil in Toronto

Then I went to work in Europe, and there I saw:

- Ozzy "Ultimate Sin" tour
- Megadeth "So Far So Good So What" tour, with Sanctuary opening (hearing Warrel Dane singing high-pitch was quite an experience... I then became your No.1 Nevermore fan!)
- Metallica "Injustice for All" tour

I attended the Monsters of Rock festival in England, featuring:
- Guns and Roses
- David Lee Roth (with Steve Vai on guitar)
- Helloween ("Keeper of the Seven Keys" with Michael Kiske on vocals)
- KISS
- Iron Maiden ("Seventh Son from a Seventh Son" tour)

Back in Montreal:

- Queensrÿche "Building Empires" tour (with Chris DeGarmo on guitar)
- Metallica
- Tori Amos
- Rhapsody of Fire
- Kamelot, with Dragon Force opening
- Tangerine Dream
- Steven Wilson "The Raven that Refused to Sing" tour
- Scorpions, with Queensrÿche opening (Todd La Torre on vocals)


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 19, 2020)

Rush- Power windows tour 1986 (?)
Tangerine Dream- 1986
Emerson, Lake and Powell - 1987
Jason Mraz- 2013/2019 (the wife is a big fan but I like his stuff too)
supertramp (sans Hodgson) 2002
The Doors (Manzarek, Krieger, original band and Steward Copeland and Ian Asbury subbing in on drums and lead vocals) 2002
Jann Arden- Christmas thing 2017
Blue Rodeo- did security for one of their shows in 1995- talked with them after the show- nice guys

And for the best:
John Williams conducting his
Music on four occasions including:
2004- Pittsburgh and I got to meet him after the concert- Best..experience..ever
2008 - Detroit- rehearsals and show
2008 - Chicago (my birthplace btw) with YoYo Ma


2001- John Adams, Detroit Symphony, chatted for 15 minutes after the concert, super nice chap

1990 - Jerry Goldsmith conducting his music in Toronto- didnt get to meet him though


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 19, 2020)

Yes-Topographic Oceans tour was a great concert 🎶


----------



## YaniDee (Jul 19, 2020)

For the guys saying "too many to mention" give it a go..

The first show I ever saw was..don't laugh....David Cassidy! I went because my sister was going with a friend of hers I had a crush on..I made up for that with the second show..the Rolling Stones Exile on Main Street tour, with Stevie Wonder (!) opening for them..the air conditioning had broken down, and a few young ladies went topless..Quite an experience for a young lad!
Anyhow going to shows was my main thing for a long time (besides partying and chasing girls..). Most of them were at the Montreal Forum, where the Montreal Canadians hockey team played their best.

Tickets to the Stones, The Who, and other bands in the late 70s were less than 10$!
When we had no money, we'd try to bribe an old timer in a remote entrance, or failing that sneak in
(we managed to do it a few times)

Anyhow, in no particular order, here are some of the ones I can remember..

Paul McCartney (Solo, Free show Quebec City..beyond awesome))
Rolling Stones
Beach Boys
Pink Floyd
Aerosmith
U2
Stevie Wonder
Pat Metheny
Yes
The Who (with and without Keith Moon)
David Bowie
Alice Cooper
ZZ Top
Rod Stewart
Queen
The The
New Order
B52s
Men Without Hats (also did a tour with them)
Andres Segovia
Pat Metheny
Joe Pass
John Lee Hooker
George Thorogood
Pete Best, Beatles Original Drummer (Hard Rock Cafe..met him, and got his autograph!)
George Harrison (Solo)
Los Lobos (Opened up for them)
John Hiatt (Opened up for him)
Chris Isaac (Opened up for him)
Tragiclly Hip (Opened up for them)
Slade
Uriah Heep, Savoy Brown
BTO
Dwight Yokum
Everly Brothers
Depeche Mode
Ramones (Twice)
Eric Clapton (Twice)
The Police
Genesis
ELO
Babe Ruth
Supertramp
The Temptations
Peter Tosh
King Crimson
Jethro Tull
Thin Lizzy
Lynyrd Skynyrd
Johnny Winter
Edgar Winter


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 19, 2020)

The Beatles (twice) The Rolling Stones, The Young Rascals, The Carpenters, Burt Bacharach, Randy Newman, Barry Manilow, Neil Diamond, The Eagles, Roy Orbison, Gene Pitney, Lou Christie, James Taylor, Bruce Springsteen, Steely Dan, Ringo Starr and his All Star Band, Alanis Morissette, Garbage, Toto, and lots of jazz and Classical artists.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 19, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> The Beatles (twice) The Rolling Stones, The Young Rascals, The Carpenters, Burt Bacharach, Randy Newman, Barry Manilow, Neil Diamond, The Eagles, Roy Orbison, Gene Pitney, Lou Christie, James Taylor, Bruce Springsteen, Steely Dan, Ringo Starr and his All Star Band, Alanis Morissette, Garbage, Toto, and lots of jazz and Classical artists.




Jay,when you saw the Beatles could you ever hear any music or vocals over the hysteria?

When I saw them at Forest Hills Stadium I couldn’t hear 1 note 😞


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 19, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> Jay,when you saw the Beatles could you ever hear any music or vocals over the hysteria?
> 
> When I saw them at Forest Hills Stadium I couldn’t hear 1 note 😞




The first time at Boston Garden, no, the second time at Suffolk Downs, sometimes.


----------



## Macrawn (Jul 19, 2020)

Jane's Addiction
Stevie Ray Vaughan
Metallica
Grateful Dead
The Who
Bob Dylan

Editing as memory comes back.
BB King
Aerosmith
Michael Hedges
Ani Difranco
Wynton Masalis and another time his brother. 


Grateful dead was always a good time, but Janes Addiction put on the best show.

Probably a lot more but I can't remember off hand.

I went to rock concerts in my 20's. Now I like going to operas, I'd probably never go to a rock concert again unless someone gave me tickets and I liked the band. Opera is well worth the price of admission though.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 19, 2020)

@Ashermusic 
I think you’ll agree unless you were there I don’t think people can imagine the intensity and mass hysteria that was Beatlemania!


----------



## Macrawn (Jul 19, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> @Ashermusic
> I think you’ll agree unless you were there I don’t think people can imagine the intensity and mass hysteria that was Beatlemania!


Didn't people pretend to faint and stuff when the Beatles showed up?


----------



## chillbot (Jul 19, 2020)

I don't enjoy the idea of concerts at all, I must be missing something. Much prefer smaller intimate venues where you can get up close.

In LA you can randomly stumble into the most ridiculous amount of talent in any random bar or venue, whether rock, jazz, blues, r&b, whatever. I live for that.

Not trying to be snobbish, my wife did drag me to see Maroon 5 at the bowl and I will admit that I was super impressed with the stage presence of Train who opened. But I still have no desire to go to a rock concert of any of the bands that I like.

So my entire non-orchestral non-theatrical list of even quasi-known bands over the last 30 years would be:

Medeski Martin & Wood
Turtle Island String Quartet
Flight of the Conchords
Maroon 5 & Train (drugged and dragged)


----------



## Macrawn (Jul 19, 2020)

chillbot said:


> I don't enjoy the idea of concerts at all, I must be missing something. Much prefer smaller intimate venues where you can get up close.
> 
> In LA you can randomly stumble into the most ridiculous amount of talent in any random bar or venue, whether rock, jazz, blues, r&b, whatever. I live for that.
> 
> ...


I agree with you there. I wish I lived near the knitting factory in NYC and could have seen a lot of experimental music I enjoyed back in my younger days then like Elliott Sharp/ Carbon, and a lot of experimental Jazz. Pretty sure Fred Frith must have passed through there. I'd rather see that kind of stuff at a small venue than big concerts.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 19, 2020)

Macrawn said:


> Didn't people pretend to faint and stuff when the Beatles showed up?




are you being sarcastic?

No pretending if you weren’t there you just can’t imagine how intense it was.


----------



## Rory (Jul 19, 2020)

Some shows, such as this one, stand out more than others.

In 1997, I went to the Village Vanguard to see a young jazz pianist who was starting to make a name for himself. My partner and I were seated at a table with a delightful young social worker who turned out to be the pianist‘s sister. She said that the family was taken aback by all the attention her brother was getting and didn’t see it coming. This was to be the first time that she’d see him play in public, and his first time at the Vanguard.

My next piano lesson kind of got off track because I talked my teacher’s ear off about the performance.

Some months later, an album came out called Live at the Village Vanguard: The Art of the Trio Volume 2. I still listen to it regularly.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 19, 2020)

Macrawn said:


> I agree with you there. I wish I lived near the knitting factory in NYC and could have seen a lot of experimental music I enjoyed back in my younger days then like Elliott Sharp/ Carbon, and a lot of experimental Jazz. Pretty sure Fred Frith must have passed through there. I'd rather see that kind of stuff at a small venue than big concerts.




The knitting factory was great I lived 2 or 3 blocks away,it was a great place to see amazing bands,before it was well known.

Best show I saw there was David Murray,James Blood Ulmer,Jamaledeen Tacuma and Rashied Ali 
Wow!


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 19, 2020)

Rory said:


> Some shows, such as this one, stand out more than others.
> 
> In 1997, I went to the Village Vanguard to see a young jazz pianist who was starting to make a name for himself. My partner and I were seated at a table with a delightful young social worker who turned out to be the pianist‘s sister. She said that the family was taken aback by all the attention her brother was getting and didn’t see it coming. This was to be the first time that she’d see him play in public, and his first time at the Vanguard.
> 
> ...




Who was it?


I’m puzzled it was a memorable great performance and no mention who it was?


----------



## Macrawn (Jul 19, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> The knitting factory was great I lived 2 or 3 blocks away,it was a great place to see amazing bands,before it was well known.
> 
> Best show I saw there was David Murray,James Blood Ulmer,Jamaledeen Tacuma and Rashied Ali
> Wow!


You lived 2 or 3 blocks from there? I would have given my right you know what to have been near that place early on. But back then I had no money that was a problem for going out a lot.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 19, 2020)

chillbot said:


> Maroon 5 & Train (drugged and dragged)




OMG that sound painful.
I can’t imagine how much money someone would have to pay me to see that concert,lol You have my sympathy 💐
Not only would it make me not want to go to concerts anymore it would probably make me think about quitting drugs! 😳


----------



## Rory (Jul 19, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> Who was it?
> 
> 
> I’m puzzled it was a memorable great performance and no mention who it was?



Well I gave you the album title


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 19, 2020)

Macrawn said:


> You lived 2 or 3 blocks from there? I would have given my right you know what to have been near that place early on. But back then I had no money that was a problem for going out a lot.


 

Yeah it was on Houston St I was on 2nd St between B&C,it was a short walk


----------



## Macrawn (Jul 19, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> are you being sarcastic?
> 
> No pretending if you weren’t there you just can’t imagine how intense it was.


Naw I always thought people doing that was a show, but I suppose one could get themselves worked up to that level.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 19, 2020)

Rory said:


> Well I gave you the album title




Cool he’s a major talent,great player 💥


----------



## Saxer (Jul 19, 2020)

I have a pin board at the wall with most of the memorable concert tickets of the last decades. Frighteningly a lot of the artist aren't alive anymore. Luckily not all. Too much to list. 

Frank Sinatra
Shirley Bassey
Barry White
Al Jarreau
Chaka Kahn
Miles Davis
Maynard Ferguson
Harry Connick Jr
Earth, Wind & Fire
Manhattan Transfer
Take 6
New York Voices
George Benson
Lee Ritenour
Mike Stern
Al di Meola
George Duke
Herbie Hancock
McCoy Tyner Trio
Michel Camillo
Jacob Collier
Esbjörn Svenson Trio
Michael & Randy Brecker
Winton & Branford Marsalis
Bob Mintzer
Jean-Michel Jarre
Kraftwerk
Ennio Morricone
James Newton Howard


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 19, 2020)

Saxer said:


> I have a pin board at the wall with most of the memorable concert tickets of the last decades. Frighteningly a lot of the artist aren't alive anymore. Luckily not all. Too much to list.
> 
> Frank Sinatra
> Shirley Bassey
> ...




@Saxer 
Some greats on that list,have you seen the YouTube clips of Chaka with Prince. Unbelievable 😍


----------



## Saxer (Jul 19, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> @Saxer
> Some greats on that list,have you seen the YouTube clips of Chaka with Prince. Unbelievable 😍


Yepp! There are some really great artists I missed before they died. Prince is top of that list! Others are Michael Jackson, Dizzy Gillespie and Oscar Peterson. They all were on my wish list... and still are.


----------



## Rory (Jul 19, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> Cool he’s a major talent,great player 💥




If you're a fan, the original Joshua Redman Quartet released a great album last week, their first together in over 20 years. In addition to streaming, the FLAC download direct from Nonesuch is $10. Also available on vinyl.


----------



## CGR (Jul 21, 2020)

Some fantastic artists & gigs listed here. Here's my mixed-bag, incomplete list in no particular order:

Herbie Hancock
Harry Connick Jnr
Rickie Lee Jones
Tord Gustavsen (Trio & Quartet)
Joe Cocker (twice - diff. years)
Leo Sayer (surprisingly good)
Crowded House (numerous times)
Lenny Kravitz
Living Colour
Todd Rundgren
Robert Cray Band
Roberto Fonseca
Lazar Berman & the MSO (Grieg Piano Concerto in Am + Rachmaninoff) 
Lyle Lovett
Leo Kottke
Beck
Steve Poltz (very quirky gig!)
Billy Joel
Elton John & the MSO
Lucinda Williams
Jordan Rakei (check him out!)
Iiro Rantala
David Byrne (of Talking Heads)
Jimmy Webb
Ozzy Osbourne (got dragged along with a mate at College)
America (as above!)
Hoodoo Gurus
John Butler
Paul Kelly
Leonard Cohen (front row)
Sting (Dream of the Blue Turtles album tour - went with a student photographer mate at college, and he bluffed our way to the very centre front row (I guess we looked official carrying a bunch of camera gear). Amazing gig - we were at the edge of the stage the whole gig and Kenny Kirkland on keyboards blew my little mind


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 21, 2020)

One band i forgot to mention in my list was The Blues Band, saw them a couple of times at The Venue in London. First time the support was Stray Cats, second time was Nine Below Zero.
The ones i really regret not seeing, like i said Deep Purple (original Lineup)
Gary Moore
Thin Lizzy and Van Halen.


----------



## Mornats (Jul 21, 2020)

I forgot to mention I went to the BBC Proms a couple of years ago so I'll add the BBCSO to that list.

Totally agree with Chillbot about preferring smaller venues and smaller gigs. I've enjoyed those so much more than some of the bigger ones. You often get to chat to the bands after which is really cool.


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 21, 2020)

A lot, in Paris and London.
Mostly rock bands. Those I’ve seen multiple times are The Black Crowes (and all subsequent spinoffs and reunions), Rival Sons, Temperance Movement, etc.
And Divine Comedy.
And I’ve got a yearly subscription at the Philharmonie de Paris (biggest classical hall) where I attend 10-12 concerts per season.


----------



## NekujaK (Jul 21, 2020)

Some that I remember:

Paul McCartney & Wings
Eric Clapton
The Allman Brothers
John Denver
Joni Mitchell
Frank Zappa
Pat Benatar
Andres Segovia
Victor Borge
Suzanne Vega
Erasure
David Bowie
Depeche Mode
The Psychedelic Furs
Sarah McLaughlin
The Cure
Willie Nelson
Diana Krall
Jefferson Starship
Alison Krauss & Union Station
Neil Young
Robert Cray
Herbie Hancock & Wayne Shorter
Paul Simon
Dan Hicks & the Hot Licks
Joe Zawinal
Crosby, Stills & Nash
John Hiatt
Judy Collins
The Smashing Pumpkins
Bob Dorough
Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers
Bob Dylan
Kristin Chenoweth
Todd Rundgren
Gillian Welch
Laurie Anderson
Bridge School Benefit Concerts

Wow, well that's honestly more than I thought I could remember...


----------



## bill5 (Jul 26, 2020)

I mostly have this because a friend and I figured we had a pretty broad concert experience and who haven't we seen between the two of us that we wish we had? It was a pretty short list  


America
Crosby Stills Nash
Stevie Ray Vaughn (as a warmup no less...for...)
REO Speedwagon 
Atlanta Rhythm Section
Bruce Hornsby (first time with a band, second just him and a piano was amazing) 
James Taylor
James Brown
Spyrogryra
Weather Report
Ronnie Laws
Hiroshima
Marshall Tucker Band (not sure this counts; only the orig lead singer remained and he did little)
Pat Metheny
Eric Johnson
Boston
Toto
Joe Walsh
Mike McDonald
Charlie Daniels
Steely Dan (also the "NY Rock n Soul review")
Huey Lewis
Peter Frampton
Jimmy Buffett
Linda Ronstadt
Little Feat
Little River Band
Yes 
Sarah Vaughn
Stanley Jordan
Larry Carlton
Daryl Hall
Taylor Dayne (hey it was free...) 
Chuck Mangione
Elvis Costello


----------

